# Falkirk, Stirlingshire Has A New Wool Shop



## Deirdre1962

For the first time in many years we have a wool shop in Falkirk. Its called Knit and Pearl. I spoke to the owner and they had been open in that shop just 2 weeks. They have a great range of wools, patterns. They also sell handmade clothes, shawls etc. What a great thing for Falkirk to have and one sorely needed. For those of you who want to go to it, its in the old G W Smith bicycle shop at the bus station. So if your in the area why not pop along and support this new venture. I bought the brand new Yummy wool to make a baby bunting. its gorgeous.


----------



## Maya'sOma

Do you still have a MacaRee Bros in Falkirk?


----------



## CaroleD53

Oh, that's good news! That's my home town. Are you old enough to remember Mrs. Forsyth's great shop?


----------



## beanscene

Deirdre1962 said:


> For the first time in many years we have a wool shop in Falkirk. Its called Knit and Pearl. I spoke to the owner and they had been open in that shop just 2 weeks. They have a great range of wools, patterns. They also sell handmade clothes, shawls etc. What a great thing for Falkirk to have and one sorely needed. For those of you who want to go to it, its in the old G W Smith bicycle shop at the bus station. So if your in the area why not pop along and support this new venture. I bought the brand new Yummy wool to make a baby bunting. its gorgeous.


Ooh lucky you! I'm well jel !


----------



## CaroleD53

Maya'sOma said:


> Do you still have a MacaRee Bros in Falkirk?


Last time I was there, there was a clearance shop, rather than one with a full stock.


----------



## Deirdre1962

we do have a macrees but its only open now for classes. Yes I remember Mrs Forsyths, was that the one in the high street.


----------



## CaroleD53

No, Mrs Forsyth was in Bainsford when I was a child. I remember my mum making me walk there. However, by the time I could knit and buy wool for myself she was in Glebe Street, just round the corner from where Frox is.
The name of the one in the high street will come to me. There was also a scotch wool shop. It was at the corner of high street and Lint Riggs.
Edit: the name of the one on high street was annoying me. Quick look at a YouTube video of old Falkirk helped. John Smiths! It was across the road from Woolworths.


----------



## Deirdre1962

yes I remember it on the high street. I do remember Mrs Forsyths. Oh we were so lucky then and didn't know it. so much choice. It was the same for fabric shops too we had a great selection and now were down to 1.


----------



## CaroleD53

Yes, I got most of my material at the big one on the corner near the bus station. It was just round the corner at the start of callendar road, very close to your new wool shop.


----------



## Knittingnannie

Wonderful Falkirk. My auntie lived there in Stenhousemuir after the war lived in a pre fab. She died many years ago but have many happy memories of Falkirk.


----------



## CaroleD53

Knittingnannie said:


> Wonderful Falkirk. My auntie lived there in Stenhousemuir after the war lived in a pre fab. She died many years ago but have many happy memories of Falkirk.


And I, a Falkirk bairn, have memories of many a happy holiday spend near you at Passe a Grille south of St Pete Beach. It's a small world!


----------



## lollismum

Another excuse to go wool shopping!!!! McAree's shop was so sad and almost empty when I was last there over three years ago.


----------



## CaroleD53

lollismum said:


> Another excuse to go wool shopping!!!! McAree's shop was so sad and almost empty when I was last there over three years ago.


Yes, it didn't have much the last time I saw it either. I think it was just the stuff they didn't want in their Stirling and Edinburgh shops.


----------



## mac.worrall

I think I'll take a bus trip to Falkirk some time soon.


----------

